# Wildcard Subdomains



## prego (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich versuche gerade wildcard-Subdomains einzurichten. Sprich *.example.de soll auf einem Web landen, die weiter Verarbeitung passiert dann auf der Seite selbst.
Wie kann ich das einrichten? Ein web mit www.example.de ist angelegt.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2008)

Lege eine co-domain an mit:

hostname: *
Domain: example.de

Du solltest diese co-domain dann aber auf externen mailserver umstellen.


----------



## prego (19. Juni 2008)

Ok,

das funktioniert - klasse 

Warum externer mail server? Im DNS ist ein A-Record für mail.example.de der auch als MX eingetragen ist. Oder würde das so nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2008)

Wenn Du die Domain nicht auf externen Mailserver stellen würdest, dann würde ISPConfig Emailadressen in der Form: info@*.domain.com in die virtuasertable automatisch für jedes Postfach eintragen, und das ist so nicht korrekt bzw. ich weiß nicht, wie postfix sich dann verhält.


----------

